# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Calha de Iluminação LED DIY?

## Artur Fonseca

Alguém se aventurou?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Coragem Artur!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Coragem Artur!


Boas Pedro,

Coragem é um pouco relativo... a mim o que me assusta mais é o  :SbRiche:  tempo...  :SbSourire2:  

Em relação à iluminação LED, tenho visto alguns fóruns e segundo parece há uns modelos de LED que têm a maior intensidade luminosa do mercado, salvo erro, modelos LED K2, com um formato pseudo-hexagonal. Cada LED terá uma potência luminosa em volta de 1W (alguns modelos já conseguem 3W) e cerca de 120 lumens.

Um dos pontos importantes na implementação destes LED é o arrefecimento. Além das ventoínhas, parece que uma solução é umas placas de cerâmica para dissipação de calor.

Em termos de alimentação, um transformador standard de 12V possivelmente consegue alimentar na boa três a quatro LED desses.

Estava agora a pesquisar no Ebay... encontrei este negócio...
LED LUXEON K2 STAR BLANCHE - PUISSANCE 130 lumen !!!
Acham que será de confiança e adequado para aquas? Aparentemente 120 a 130 lumens a 1500mA máx, lentes aplicáveis para reduzir ângulo de 140º para focos de 10º, 30º ou 45º; estimadas 50000 horas de vida útil do led (fazendo as contas, com um período diário de 12h, dá assim por alto cerca de 11 anos de duração); temperatura de cor: 6500K (já existe no mercado LED com 10000K e azuis); 

 :yb665:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Artur.

Tens aqui um tópico onde esse assunto foi bastante debatido.

----------


## Ivo Faria

Boas,
O grande problema dessas calhas é mesmo o preço. pois para iluminares um aqua com as dimençoes do teu vais precisar de pai 30 modulos de leds o que se sumares isso mais os transformadores que tem de ser proprios pois esses têm um grande consumo o qual um normal nao aguenta.
Sumando tudo vais chegar a conclusao de que te fica muito caro. Mas aqui no forum existem muitos topicos sobre esse tema no qual todos se queixam do mesmo . Talvez daqui a uns 2 ou 3 anos os precos baixem significativamente e ai essas calhas ja sejam mais em conta. Mas se os  nao te preocupam forca nisso, pois eu tambem ja tive a mesma ideia mas desisti por , acredita que serias dos primeiros a fazer isso, ficarias na historia do reefforum e muitos utilizariam a tua ideia se a mesma se revelar satisfatoria.
Fika bem
Ivo Faria

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Ola Pessoal

Aqui esta uma calha de Leds que gostaria de partilhar com voces.
A nível de qualidade e desempenho.

Aqui esta o Link:

http://www.ampoule-leds.fr/neons-led...ur-p-2394.html

http://www.ampoule-leds.fr/neons-led...rs-p-2374.html

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

José: excelente tópico, obrigado pela dica!  :SbOk:  

Ivo: eu sei que será caro uma calha para o aqua principal mas no meu caso pretendo experimentar a iluminação led num pequeno refúgio de uns 4 a 5 litros e portanto uma potência na ordem dos 5 a 10W deverá ser suficiente, sempre será mais em conta.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

::: Neon LED::: 48 LED

Difusão perfeita iluminação e poderoso.
12.000K frio branco iluminação, distribuição ângulo de 150 °.

Para uma integração específica para o aquário água salgado, nós oferecemos este Neon LED que consome apenas 4w.

Um segundo modelo existente de água doce em 6.500 ° K temperatura iluminação.
Ref 824012, por 24 LED + 1 conector.
Ref 824013, por 24 LED + 2 conectores.
Ref 824019, por 48 LED + 1 conector.
Ref 824020, por 48 LED + 2 conectores.

Dimensões: Comprimento 83 centímetros, espessura 15 milímetros, largura 18 milímetros, todos os nossos impermeáveis néon são compatíveis uns com os outros independentemente da cor da luz de acrescentar, talvez, um néon azul durante a noite para evitar naissins a ser devorada


Preço delas são 23€ sem o balastro

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Roberto, essa calha parece interessante, mas não seria DIY, pois aparentemente já é ready-made  :SbOk3:  No entanto, pela potência anunciada de watts e preço referido, parece-me bom demais... Desse género, existem já as Aquaray, que têm 12W por calha e várias combinações de cores, e custam à volta dos 180 euros cada, ou 250 euros se for aos pares.

Já agora, tenho aqui uma lanterna Osram Dot It que uma vez adquiri para experimentar como moonlight. Estive a pesquisar e para já consegui ver que estas lanternas têm uma potência de 0.3W e 40 lumens. Tem um formato circular e com três LED, segundo o fabricante, brancos de alta intensidade.

http://www.osram.pt/osram_pt/Consumi...SIC/index.html

Há também uma outra com formato diferente, mais estilo mini-calha, com características semelhantes:

http://www.osram.pt/osram_pt/Consumi...EAR/index.html

Estive a fazer uns testes com a que tenho (redonda) e ao ligar a um transformador de 6V e 0.3A, a luz pareceu-me mais interessante do que quando tinha experimentado com pilhas.

Uma dúvida que ainda tenho é qual será a temperatura de cor destes LED e se o espectro de luz será adequado para plantas (macro-algas) para experimentar no refúgio.

Pelas contas, se combinar três lanternas, obtém-se uma potência de cerca de 1W e 120 lumens, estará correcto?

Estou a tentar abrir o plástico para examinar os LEDs mas está difícil... Estou curioso em ver o formato dos mesmos. A ver se serão semelhantes aqueles hexagonais...

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Acabei de mandar vir uma régua do site Fracês, 10 euros de portes, depois digo qualquer coisa.

----------


## Rui China

Oi amigos,hoje estava a falar com um amigo meu electricista acerca de uma calha de iluminação k estava a pensar fazer,e k ele seria a pessoa certa para me ajudar :yb665:  ,quando a pginas tantas veio á conversa os leds, se seria possivel fazer uma calha desse genero,e ele me diz algo k me chamou a atençao ,k seria o facto de no mercado existir projectoreres de ledes com a vantagem de se ligarem a 2220v,e relativamente baratos,claro k fui a uma loja da especialidade aki da zona k sim os tinha por preços na ordem dos 7,8 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   e de varias cores, o k acham da ideia?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Mais componentes para LED's - http://pt.rs-online.com/web/generalD...ampaign=200906

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Bom dia
> 
> Mais componentes para LED's - http://pt.rs-online.com/web/generalD...ampaign=200906
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas

Qual o preço desses LED´s ?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Roberto

Podes ver aqui

Uma régua de 6 LEDs x 1W ~60... mas não sei se é isto que nos interessa.

Mas é de salientar que o mercado se está a mexer!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Mais componentes para LED's - http://pt.rs-online.com/web/generalD...ampaign=200906


Boas Pedro,

Aquele Modulo PowerWhite tem óptimo aspecto...



Em termos de potência, 6W é interessante. Já os lumens (80) parece pouco para aquários...

Mas no geral, o design está altamente. Quiçá dê para substituir os LED por aqueles mais intensos ou eles proximamente tenham módulos já com esses LED.  :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

http://www.lumirium.fr/Image/lumimax...ectronique.pdf


Recifal  	
Electronique  100W  	
150L < Bac < 200L  	
Compostion rampe: HQI
Puissance total**:300W
Blanc + bleu actinic + moon

Recifal 	
Electronique 120W 	
200L < Bac < 350L 	
Compostion rampe: HQI+T5
Puissance total**:350W
Blanc + bleu actinic + moon

Recifal 	
Electronique  170W 	
350L < Bac < 600L 	
Compostion rampe: HQI+T5
Puissance total**:700W
Blanc + bleu actinic + moon

----------


## Manuel Faria

Viva


parece interessante. Sabes preços?

----------


## Nuno Miguel Rio

Olá. Depois de muito ler e pesquisar, encomendei o material para fazer 1 calha. Dentro de 2 semanas devo ter tudo em casa, na altura dou novidades.
Abraço.
Nuno Rio

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

A minha duvida e porque tens que medir os LEDs em Litros/Watt?
assim não fale a pena os leds...
não e por "°K"??

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

O que acham deste :



Socket: GU10
Length: 55mms
Diameter: 50mms
Power: 230V (AC)
Color: white (6500K)
LED: Seoul P4
Brightness: 2500 lx (50 cm)
Beam angle: 38°
Output Power: 3.4 Watts comparable to 32 Watts Incandescent output for Warm

Preço de cada 27€

Num aquario de 360L presico de 12 dessas.

Sao 390€ fora os castilhos mais 10€

----------


## Ivo Faria

Boas,
Se isso for verdade enato sim ja chegamos ao futuro e muito provavelmente muitas pessoas vao mudar o seu tipo de iluminacao.
Mas ja alguem exprimentou este sistema? Se for fiavel entao este esra sem duvida um sistema que ficaria bastante mais barato que todos os outros.

----------


## António Vitor

> O que acham deste :
> 
> 
> 
> Socket: GU10
> Length: 55mms
> Diameter: 50mms
> Power: 230V (AC)
> Color: white (6500K)
> ...



Uma 1 w hqi é equivalente a 8 watts incandescente...

portanto ainda falta algo para que ultrapasse as ditas hqi t5...

ser ligeiramente melhor ainda não chega pelo preço não se justifica.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas
Uma lâmpada dessas no Leroy Merlin custa 5,5 euros, como a calha tem 40 dá cerca de 220 aéreos.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Artur.

É possivel sim fazer uma calha com Leds  :SbOk:  vai ao www.ebay.co.uk e procura por Leds vais encontrar o que procuras, um projector de Leds por +- 75 e muito mais. :yb665:  


Boa sorte
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Boas
> Uma lâmpada dessas no Leroy Merlin custa 5,5 euros, como a calha tem 40 dá cerca de 220 aéreos.


Ola Carlos
5,50 não e erro? porque nos sites estão todos a 23!!!!!!!!!!  :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
Essas lâmpadas deve dar no Reef ao fazer mistura com azuis? 
Com uma temperatura de 6500K.
Se essas Lâmpadas equivalem a 32 Watts Incandescent, para uma de 360L chega 12 dessas não? Total de 66.

----------


## Nuno Miguel Rio

Olá.Com uma mistura 50/50 brancos/azuis consegue-se perto dos 12-14 ºK, aumentando o nº de leds aumenta-se a temperatura de cor.
Mas o mais importante de conseguir é o PAR e ai os leds aproximam-se das hqi. Isto usando leds P4, Q5 ou K2 sem opticas e  ate 30 cm de altura, a partir dos 30 cm é preciso usar opticas.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Estive a fazer umas contas baseado em calhas de referência...

Aquabeam 500 - 12W - 138 euros - 11.5 euros/W

Aquabeam 500 duo - 2 x 12W - 236 euros - 9.84 euros/W

E portanto, concluo que actualmente consegue-se ter iluminação LED de alta intensidade a um custo aproximado de 10 euros por watt. Uma boa solução para pequenos refúgios e sumps, por exemplo.  :SbSourire2:  

Entretanto, estava a admirar esta calha da Elos...





e como se pode ver aqui...

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewIt...~FIAQCKPO.html

utiliza 18 leds de 3w, com 80 lumen por watt...

ou seja, afinal os 80 lumens chegam e sobram  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Podes ver aqui
> 
> Uma régua de 6 LEDs x 1W ~60... mas não sei se é isto que nos interessa.


Esses valores parecem 100% válidos, ou seja, os tais 10 euros por watt.  :SbOk:  




> Output Power: 3.4 Watts comparable to 32 Watts Incandescent output for Warm
> 
> Preço de cada 27
> 
> Num aquario de 360L presico de 12 dessas.
> 
> Sao 390 fora os castilhos mais 10


Acho que raciocinaste com excesso de optimismo... A potência de saída são os 3.4 watt, portanto para o aqua de 360 litros precisarias de uns 100...  :SbOk3:  Aquela parte "comparable to 32 Watts Incandescent output" é marketing. Aliás, mesmo nas lâmpadas T5, cada watt equivale a vários watts de uma lâmpada incandescente, acho...

Para os 360 litros ficaria em volta dos 3600 euros...  :EEK!:  ainda não compensa... por outro lado, se tiveres sump com iluminação, já poderá ser mais interessante  :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Miguel Rio

Não podes comparar em termos de W, porque teres, por exemplo, 400 watts T5, HQI ou leds ia dar no mesmo( tirando o investimento inicial e ai os leds nunca iriam compesar). Pelo que li em foruns internacionais, a 1ª aproximação as HQI foi feita através dos lumens, tendo eles verifcado que apesar de conseguirem aproximar dos lumens das HQI o resultado não era positivo. Foi a partir dai que tentaram pelo PAR. E ai  conseguiram ter resultados positivos, porque é neste campo que se ve a diferença, podes ter 400Wde luz verde que num aquario é completamente inutil. E posso dizer que os leds que vou utilizar de 3W custaram 5, tendo em conta que vou 4 brancos são 12W logo seriam 120, a minha calha vai ficar por 100 com 4 leds brancos + 4 azuis, transformador, dissipador de calor e mais algumas coisas. Atenção que não sou nenhum expert na materia, o que escrevi foi pelo muito que li,, mas daqui a 2 semanas vou poder falar por experiência propria.

----------


## António Vitor

Os leds pouco mais eficientes são que t5 ou hqi, é verdade que pode equivaler a muitas incandescentes mas uma boa t5 ou hqi é 8x mais eficiente que incandescente...8x...

já o tinha dito atrás, o que sei que os leds fazem é uma luz mais uniforme em todos os espectros, e portanto mais próximo do sol, no entanto até o sol tem picos em alguns espectros, mas uma hqi tem carradas deles e ausência de luz nalguns comprimentos dee onda, daí serem mais eficientes também no PAR.

´talvez por isso precisemos de menos watts por litros com led...
talvez...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Existe um tópico num fórum estrangeiro de um tipo que está a elaborar um guia passo-a-passo para iluminação LED...
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/inde...owtopic=175640

Ele irá usar uns LEDs Future Electronics e Luxeon Star:

Cree Q5 White
Cree Blue or
Royal Blue

com preços na ordem dos 7 dólares / LED...

e drivers de corrente:
1000ma Buckpuck
700ma Buckpuck

Há uma questão de um utilizador sobre uns SSC P7 C-Bin LED Emitter with 21mm Heat Sink Base (3.6V~3.7V), que parecem ser 3 vezes mais potentes que os referidos acima, mas que ele não recomenda, pois pelo mesmo preço compra-se três dos acima e tem-se menos problemas em combinar leds azuis e brancos, pois esses P7 equivalem a vários brancos e para colocar azuis teria de ser à volta do mesmo, o que não seria tão versátil... Além que estes P7 teriam uma intensidade luminosa muito concentrada e poderia ser problemático para aquários pouco altos...





> Olá.Com uma mistura 50/50 brancos/azuis consegue-se perto dos 12-14 ºK, aumentando o nº de leds aumenta-se a temperatura de cor.
> Mas o mais importante de conseguir é o PAR e ai os leds aproximam-se das hqi. Isto usando leds P4, Q5 ou K2 sem opticas e  ate 30 cm de altura, a partir dos 30 cm é preciso usar opticas.





> Não podes comparar em termos de W, porque teres, por exemplo, 400 watts T5, HQI ou leds ia dar no mesmo( tirando o investimento inicial e ai os leds nunca iriam compesar). Pelo que li em foruns internacionais, a 1ª aproximação as HQI foi feita através dos lumens, tendo eles verifcado que apesar de conseguirem aproximar dos lumens das HQI o resultado não era positivo. Foi a partir dai que tentaram pelo PAR. E ai  conseguiram ter resultados positivos, porque é neste campo que se ve a diferença, podes ter 400Wde luz verde que num aquario é completamente inutil. E posso dizer que os leds que vou utilizar de 3W custaram 5, tendo em conta que vou 4 brancos são 12W logo seriam 120, a minha calha vai ficar por 100 com 4 leds brancos + 4 azuis, transformador, dissipador de calor e mais algumas coisas. Atenção que não sou nenhum expert na materia, o que escrevi foi pelo muito que li,, mas daqui a 2 semanas vou poder falar por experiência propria.


Boas Nuno, muito interessante esse setup. Já agora poderias indicar onde encomendaste o material? É que estou ansioso para experimentar e aproveitava para arranjar alguns para testar com uns 3W.  :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Miguel Rio

Olá Artur. Esse é exactamente um dos foruns que mais acompanho, também estou à espera que saia o guia, estava a pensar pedir autorização para traduzir e colocar aqui. Os leds vou usar os Cree Q5 white e os Cree Blue da DealExtreme, aqui não pagas portes. Também estive a ver o royal blue que são melhores que os Cree blue mas como tinha que mandar vir de outro site optei pelos cree. Quanto aos drivers de corrente optei por transformador com tensão constante, tem a desvantagem de não conseguir regular a intensidade dos leds mas não precisa de fonte de alimentação, ao contrario dos drivers. Encomendei aqui  que são 5€ mais baratos que aqui onde não se paga portes mas como tinha que encomendar o dissipador de calor e esta calha de aluminio e a cola termica. O material do leds.de ja foi enviado, por isso para a semana devo ter, agora o do dealextreme deve demorar mais um bocado, esta espera é que vai ser o pior  :yb620: .
Abraço

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas,tambem estou a montar 1 calha de leds para o meu aquario principal mas optei por usar os superflux leds (identicos a barra mostrados na primeira pagina)pois estes não emitem calor,logo tem menos percas,o que torna ainda mais eficiente o uso de leds.
O unico senão destes leds e que para termos uma força de penetraçao numa coluna de 70cm de agua temos de usar muitos mais.Por exemplo para o meu aquario de 140x75x70altura vou ter de usar 180 barras que faz um total de 3500 leds aprox.com um consumo de 250w ao inves dos 1000w da iluminaçao actual.
Cumprimentos Alex

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

E fazendo as contas Alexandre, a brincadeira vai ficar em quanto?

Cumps

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas,isto ja não e bem 1 brincadeira pois ja tive a testar estes leds num aquario de 60cm de altura durante quase 2 meses e posso dizer que os resultados agradaram-me bastante pois tive melhores crescimentos do que com t5 e com corais mesmo a 60cm da calha(no areão).
Depois disto resolvi aventurar-me neste investimento e os primeiros leds ja chegaram.Saiu-me a 8 euros cada ripa com 21 leds ja montados por ser em grandes quantidades e por ser 1 amigo meu que me esta a comprar isto directamente em Macau.Existem 5 tipos de ripas,White,ultra white,blue actinic,warm white,red.
A razão que me levou a optar por estes leds em ves dos power leds foi o consumo e a temperatura de funcionamento dos mesmos e tendo em conta que os parametros de luz sao iguais achei esta uma melhor opcção( e tambem por serem os leds usados por as calhas comercializadas pela tmc.
Qualquer coisa que eu possa ajudar comuniquem.
Cumprimentos Alex

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Boas,isto ja não e bem 1 brincadeira pois ja tive a testar estes leds num aquario de 60cm de altura durante quase 2 meses e posso dizer que os resultados agradaram-me bastante pois tive melhores crescimentos do que com t5 e com corais mesmo a 60cm da calha(no areão).



Quando utilizei o Termo " brincadeira", não estava a dizer que o que tu andas a fazer, o é!

Bincadeira no sentido de ser uma "brincadeira nova", um coisa nova!

è uma expressão utilizada na minha zona!

Cumps

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Boas,isto ja não e bem 1 brincadeira pois ja tive a testar estes leds num aquario de 60cm de altura durante quase 2 meses e posso dizer que os resultados agradaram-me bastante pois tive melhores crescimentos do que com t5 e com corais mesmo a 60cm da calha(no areão).
> Depois disto resolvi aventurar-me neste investimento e os primeiros leds ja chegaram.Saiu-me a 8 euros cada ripa com 21 leds ja montados por ser em grandes quantidades e por ser 1 amigo meu que me esta a comprar isto directamente em Macau.Existem 5 tipos de ripas,White,ultra white,blue actinic,warm white,red.
> A razão que me levou a optar por estes leds em ves dos power leds foi o consumo e a temperatura de funcionamento dos mesmos e tendo em conta que os parametros de luz sao iguais achei esta uma melhor opcção( e tambem por serem os leds usados por as calhas comercializadas pela tmc.
> Qualquer coisa que eu possa ajudar comuniquem.
> Cumprimentos Alex


Ola
Podes me dizer onde compras-tes a esse preço?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Alexandre, bom saber que houve bons resultados com a experiência.

Poderias indicar algumas características desses LED, nomeadamente os watts, kelvins, lumens, e já agora, se conheces alguma loja online ou vendedor no ebay por exemplo, que tenha esses modelos.

 :SbOk:

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas,Roberto como disse a esses preços teve mesmo de ser um amigo meu a comprar numa loja de electronica em Macau mas se por acaso tiveres interessado comunica.
Artur podes ver todas as caracteriscticas aqui https://www.leds.de/index.php?cat=c2...20&language=en que sao literalmente iguais aos que estou a usar mas com uma ligeira disposição diferente de modo a caberem mais em menos espaço (menos 1,5mm entre leds), o que depois de mandar vir dos 2 modelos me pareceu melhor.
Cump

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Tens algumas imagens para ver isso melhor?
Qual a temperatura deles 6500K tem eles? ao mais?

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas pelas expecificações têm bastante mais depende dos leds pois isso varia consoante a cor.
Eu pessoalmente acho que tenho tenho um efeito mais brilhante do que com os focos de hqi pois continua com aquelas sombras do movimento das ondas mas com um efeito muito mais uniforme tipo o das t5.
Cump

----------


## Nuno Miguel Rio

Olá. Podes por fotos dos leds a funcionar? Eles trabalham a 220V?

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas,não trabalham a 12v continuo com 1 consumo de aprox 1A por 11 ripas.
Fotos deles a trabalhar nao tenho pois nao consigo tirar fotos em condições que a maquina foca o centro dos leds e so aparece uma foto cheia de bolinhas as cores que nem se percebe o que e.
Cump

----------


## Ivo Faria

> Boas,não trabalham a 12v continuo com 1 consumo de aprox 1A por 11 ripas.
> Fotos deles a trabalhar nao tenho pois nao consigo tirar fotos em condições que a maquina foca o centro dos leds e so aparece uma foto cheia de bolinhas as cores que nem se percebe o que e.
> Cump


Boas,
Tenta postar umas fotos do teu projecto para que o pessoal possa ver e tirar ideias.
Fika bem

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Fotos deles a trabalhar nao tenho pois nao consigo tirar fotos em condições que a maquina foca o centro dos leds e so aparece uma foto cheia de bolinhas as cores que nem se percebe o que e.


Se puderes tirar umas fotos, tenta com o flash desligado, o ISO mais baixo possível e a máquina apoiada numa mesa, tripé, ou suporte sem tremer. Desta forma as imagens captam maravilhosamente a iluminação  :SbOk3:

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Eu não tenho maquina digital as unicas fotos que tirei foi com o telemovel e mesmo com o flash desligado nao da bom resultado, mas se alguem tiver mesmo curiosidade  pode sempre vir ver ao vivo e aproveita e tira umas fotos para por aqui no forum.
Cumpr

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Eu não tenho maquina digital as unicas fotos que tirei foi com o telemovel e mesmo com o flash desligado nao da bom resultado, mas se alguem tiver mesmo curiosidade  pode sempre vir ver ao vivo e aproveita e tira umas fotos para por aqui no forum.
> Cumpr


Foto dos leds de Alexandre Miguel:

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Obrigado pela foto Roberto.
Só e pena e não dar para ter uma ideia do brilho intenso deles pois a maquina foca os leds e ficam assim,e nesta foto a proporsao de azuis e brancos nao esta certa pois o ideal e duas brancas para 1 azul.

Cump

----------


## Ivo Faria

> Obrigado pela foto Roberto.
> Só e pena e não dar para ter uma ideia do brilho intenso deles pois a maquina foca os leds e ficam assim,e nesta foto a proporsao de azuis e brancos nao esta certa pois o ideal e duas brancas para 1 azul.
> 
> Cump


Boas,
Cada led tem que potencia em watts? e ja agora qual é o comprimento de cada fita dessas?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Alexandre, a segunda foto da para ver bem a potência luminosa, bem intensa  :SbOk:

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

boas Ivo cada 21 leds estao montados numa tipa de 30cm que por sua vez esta ligada em paralelo com a proxima.
O que se ve na foto mede 120cm de cump por aprox 12 de largura e esta neste momento a consumir da rede(medido na ficha antes da fonte)64w tendo a fonte mesmo sem leds ligados 20w de consumo devido á ventilação e percas da resistência para estabilizar a corrente nos 12,6v.
Cump

----------


## Ivo Faria

> boas Ivo cada 21 leds estao montados numa tipa de 30cm que por sua vez esta ligada em paralelo com a proxima.
> O que se ve na foto mede 120cm de cump por aprox 12 de largura e esta neste momento a consumir da rede(medido na ficha antes da fonte)64w tendo a fonte mesmo sem leds ligados 20w de consumo devido á ventilação e percas da resistência para estabilizar a corrente nos 12,6v.
> Cump


Boas,
Para uma iluminacao na ordem dos 60w quantas fitas teria eu de comprar?

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Oi, nao percebi a tua pergunta queres que a iluminação de leds te vá gastar 60w ou queres pôr uma iluminação de leds equivalente a 60w "tipicos"?
Cump

----------


## Ivo Faria

> Oi, nao percebi a tua pergunta queres que a iluminação de leds te vá gastar 60w ou queres pôr uma iluminação de leds equivalente a 60w "tipicos"?
> Cump


Quero o equivalente a 60w de lampadas t5.

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas ,para teres uma iluminação equivalente vais precisar de 8 ripas brancas e 4 azuis para teres um brilho intenso no aquario mas tudo depende daquilo que pretendes ao certo pois não existe nenhuma formula magica que te faça a conversão.
Qual a area da tua "tampa" do aquario?
Cumpr

----------


## Ivo Faria

> Boas ,para teres uma iluminação equivalente vais precisar de 8 ripas brancas e 4 azuis para teres um brilho intenso no aquario mas tudo depende daquilo que pretendes ao certo pois não existe nenhuma formula magica que te faça a conversão.
> Qual a area da tua "tampa" do aquario?
> Cumpr


Tem 54cm por 28cm.

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas,então nesse caso eu optava por pôr 16 brancas e 8 azuis que fica com uma luz bastante semelhante a 1 projector de 150w e com um consumo de 28w aprox.
Cump

----------


## silva hugo

encontrei esta construcao 

no http://www.nano-reef.com da mais algumas ideias para fazer uma calha de leds...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas pessoal,

Novidades? Já receberam os componentes?

No fórum nano-reef.com, o autor do tópico "Step by step led light help" inaugurou um novo guia:
Ultimate LED guide  :bompost:

----------


## Nuno Miguel Rio

Olá. A minha encomenda foi enviada no final da semana passada, ainda deve demorar a chegar.

Edit: Chegou mais depressa do que esperava, entregaram hoje. Vou começar a trabalhar, mais tarde actualizo.

Já está montada e a funcionar, vou ver se consigo tirar fotos, mas só amanhã.

----------


## JoaquimAlves

boas



mais ums saite com leds com muito bom aspecto 

LedRise - Led, Leds, High power leds

----------


## Nuno Miguel Rio

Isto de tirar fotos está complicado, não consigo acertar com as configurações da máquina. Estou bastante sastisfeito com o resultado final,  apesar de a temperatura de cor não ser a que esperava, está mais branca, mas os led's que usei foram azuis normais em vez dos royal blue que são aconselhados.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Um tópico excelente no Reef Central sobre a construção de uma calha para 300 litros...

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...readid=1587273

com material, orçamento e medições PAR  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> encontrei esta construcao 
> 
> no Nano-Reef.com - The source for nano reef aquarium information da mais algumas ideias para fazer uma calha de leds...



Boas, esses leds são os de 5mm de alto brilho. Têm pouca capacidade de penetração de luz na água, pelo que poderão ser adequados para refúgios com pouca altura, tipo 10 a 20cm, acho... Os LED's de alta luminosidade actualmente recomendados para iluminação são aqueles que estão montados numa base hexagonal.  :SbOk3:  Com o recurso a lentes ópticas, consegue-se definir o ângulo de incidência, normalmente 60º, 45º, 30º, 15º, etc... No caso de aquas profundos, tipo 60cm ou mais, tem de se usar as ópticas de fluxo mais concentrado, 15º, de forma a gerar maior nível de PAR, e nesse caso será necessário ter uma concentração maior de LED's para cobrir toda a área do aqua. Para aquários com 30 a 50cm, os LED's com fluxo luminoso de 60º serão suficientes.  :SbOk:

----------


## silva hugo

Eu tenho um nano e a minha iluminação é esta que esta num post que coloquei como aumentei a luz mas fiquei mto interessado sobre a calha que se ve a fazer no reff central sera que aqueles leds dao para por num nano e quantos é que precisava visto que tenho 70lt de agua uma altura de mais ou menos 40cm!

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Boas pessoal,

Alguém já recebeu alguma calha da ampoule-fr?

Creio que alguém (R. Isidoro?) tinha dito que estava à espera...

A minha está a demorar imenso tempo a chegar estou a achar estranho... Tanto mais que o preço era muito baixo... menos de 20 por calha com 24 LEDs.

Espero as vossas experiências...

Raul

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Alguém já recebeu alguma calha da ampoule-fr?
> 
> Creio que alguém (R. Isidoro?) tinha dito que estava à espera...
> 
> A minha está a demorar imenso tempo a chegar estou a achar estranho... Tanto mais que o preço era muito baixo... menos de 20 por calha com 24 LEDs.
> 
> Espero as vossas experiências...
> ...


Boas Raul

A quando tempo estas a espera delas? Pode demorar 2 ao 3 semanas a chegar.
Mas podes enviar um @mail para eles, para saber a tua situação.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Roberto,

Sempre foste tu? Já as tens? Se sim que tal são e quantas tens?

No dia 19 de Fevereiro sairam de França pelo site dos correios franceses. A partir dai perdi o rastro.

Abraços,

Raul

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Olá Roberto,
> 
> Sempre foste tu? Já as tens? Se sim que tal são e quantas tens?
> 
> No dia 19 de Fevereiro sairam de França pelo site dos correios franceses. A partir dai perdi o rastro.
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> Raul


Ainda não mandei vir nada. 
Tens que falar com eles sobre esse acontecimento. Tens provas que no dia 19 saíram de França, se sim manda para eles para eles justificar esse atraso.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Já enviei, vou ver que tal funciona o atendimento pós-venda  :Whistle:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Já enviei, vou ver que tal funciona o atendimento pós-venda


Pelo os outros Fórum que tenho visto, tinha clientes a publicar essa empresa e estão satisfeitos. "Claro la em França". 
Mas agora vais ver o atendimento deles.  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Eu já recebi um régua de 48 Leds, levou mais ou menos 10 dias a chegar.

Já a tenho montada, a luz não é muita mas dá um efeito espetacular, como complememto é muito bom, vou colocar mais 3, e reduzir o tempo das T5 brancas para metade.

Para iluminar só com Leds, precisava dumas 10 réguas destas, possívelmente é o que vai acontecer, substituir as T5 brancas todas por leds, passo de 390W actuais para 30W, num ano recupero o valor da compra.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Boas
> 
> Eu já recebi um régua de 48 Leds, levou mais ou menos 10 dias a chegar.
> 
> Já a tenho montada, a luz não é muita mas dá um efeito espetacular, como complememto é muito bom, vou colocar mais 3, e reduzir o tempo das T5 brancas para metade.
> 
> Para iluminar só com Leds, precisava dumas 10 réguas destas, possívelmente é o que vai acontecer, substituir as T5 brancas todas por leds, passo de 390W actuais para 30W, num ano recupero o valor da compra.


Podes colocar algumas fotos dele?

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Carlos Dias,

Se para 1000l precisarias de cerca de 10 calhas dessas é seguro esperar que para 130l eu precise de 2 ou 3 não?

Experimentaste mudar os LEDs individualmente para teres alguns azuis?

Que azar o meu de estar a demorar tanto... Mas com esta informação já estou mais optimista... 2 ou mesmo 3 calhas soa-me mto bem...

Posta algumas fotos se conseguires.

Abraços,

Raul

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas se alguem precisar dessas ripas de leds eu tenho a mais tanto das azuis como das brancas que me sobraram da minha construcao pois usei menos do que estava a espera e posso vender ao preço que me custaram e ja ca estao.(9 euros cada)
Cumprimentos 
Alex

----------


## RuiTaborda

Ola

Encontrei este mail. Mas como não percebo nada deixo aos entendidos que digam o que acharem mais convenientes pois tb estou intressado em alterar a minha iluminação.

LAMPARAS DE LEDS

Aguardo as vossas noticias
Rui

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Ola
> 
> Encontrei este mail. Mas como não percebo nada deixo aos entendidos que digam o que acharem mais convenientes pois tb estou intressado em alterar a minha iluminação.
> 
> LAMPARAS DE LEDS
> 
> Aguardo as vossas noticias
> Rui


Boas, Rui.

Julgo que esses leds não dão para iluminar reef. São para iluminação normal. Para iluminar reef os leds têm de ter características especiais, por isso o elevado preço das luminárias.

Neste Fórum, há um *tópico* onde o assunto foi abordado com algas indicações técnicas e experiências.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Alexandre,

Que ripas de LEDs falas? das ampoule?

Estou interessado,

Raul

----------


## Antonio Fernandes

Alexandre, eu estou interessado numa dessas calhas.
(Tentei enviar-te PM mas tens a caixa de mensagens cheia.)

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas,as ripas são iguais as ampole mas de outra marca sendo que os leds sao iguais.São os superflux de 4chips de120º.

P.s Ja vazei a caixa de correio
Cump

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sei que sai um pouco fora deste âmbito, mas quais são os melhores Leds para iluminação interior de uma habitação?

P.S.: Se acharem melhor colocar um tópico noutro sub-forum, digam.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Então pessoal.

Ja tem alguém que tenha os leds a funcionar???? Algumas Fotos?
 :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Saiu na reefcentral.

Reef Central Online Community - DIY LEDs - The write-up

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Reef Central Online Community - DIY LEDs - The write-up


Boas, esse é um dos tópicos que já tinha colocado aqui  :SbOk3:  E até agora parece-me ser um dos melhores DIY com LED.  :SbOk:  Aquele pormenor dos valores PAR está excelente.

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

ola a todos tenho andado a investigar sobre DIY de led e ontem li num forum englês e encontrei algumas coisas interesantes vou partilhar a pagina:

Ultimate LED guide - Nano-Reef.com Forums

agora eles la na pagina falam dos leds Cree XR e XRC, eu nunca trabalhei nem nunca vi um led desdes mas andei a procura na net para ver onde comprar aqui em portugal e encontrei uma pagina e os preços não estão mt mal agora só queria a openião de alguem que saiba mas desde assunto. aqui fica a pagina dos leds de portugal:

Procura de produtos | Farnell Portugal

digam algo

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Vejam...
Pantalla de leds casera, montaje... - Todo Marino

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Vejam...
> Pantalla de leds casera, montaje... - Todo Marino


Essa calha sim, é das potentes  :SbOk3:

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas pessoal.

Finalmente começam aparecer resultados com os leds, no meu caso são excelentes! Tenho visto algumas montagens com leds, e tambem discutido os resultados e os resultados estão a ser interessantes.
Espero que coloquem resultados dos testes  :Coradoeolhos: 

No meu caso os corais estão saudaveis, apresentan crescimento e polipos normais. Um caso muito curioso que não se passou só comigo foi que, o aquário não ganhou qualquer tipo de algas, não limpo vidros nem ando feito doido a tentar eliminar algas, e estou a falar no ciclo de maturação!

Vou tentar colocar umas fotos com os resultados...

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boas pessoal.
> 
> Finalmente começam aparecer resultados com os leds, no meu caso são excelentes! Tenho visto algumas montagens com leds, e tambem discutido os resultados e os resultados estão a ser interessantes.
> Espero que coloquem resultados dos testes 
> 
> No meu caso os corais estão saudaveis, apresentan crescimento e polipos normais. Um caso muito curioso que não se passou só comigo foi que, o aquário não ganhou qualquer tipo de algas, não limpo vidros nem ando feito doido a tentar eliminar algas, e estou a falar no ciclo de maturação!
> 
> Vou tentar colocar umas fotos com os resultados...


Boas Celso ,a malta agradece as fotos ,e se não te importares a descrição dos leds e do material que estas a usar.
Um abraço :SbSourire:

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas Luis.

é só pesquisar  :Coradoeolhos: 
http://www.reefforum.net/f8/hqi-leds...s-e-par-17560/

----------


## Luis Santos

Celso há quanto tempo tens esse foco a funcionar no teu aquario?

----------


## CelsoBastos

Sensilvelmente 1 mês e pouco

----------


## José César

Bom dia...
Fica aqui mais uma experiência feita a cerca de 1 ano e meio  :Wink: 
Na altura tinha deixado os salgados, por isso fiz a experiência com água doce.

Usei um aquário que estava lá em casa encostado com capacidade de cerca de 50 litros.


Esta foto estava com cerca de 15W em Led apenas.

Mais tarde aumentei a coisa para o dobro de LEDs e consequente dobro de potência consumida e dobro de calor!!!

"lampada" de 15W:


"lampada" de 30W:
(Coloco mais tarde)


Mais logo coloco as fotos das "calhas" que construí nessa altura... a de 30W tinha 90 Leds  :Coradoeolhos:  a cerca de 0,40 EUR cada LED... dava cerca de 36 EUR... mais o PCB... mais a fonte... ficou algures perto dos 100 EUR para os 30W de LEDs.

A temperatura de cor dos leds, segundo o fabricante estaria nos 6.500/7.000 ºK.
Coloquei umas plantas no aquário e uns peixitos... viviparos, para se reproduzirem e "adubarem" as plantas  :Wink: 
Até que o sistema funcionava bem... nunca coloquei nada de plantas muito exigentes em luz... mas as que la estavam, pareciam dar-se muito bem  :Wink: 

Não tenho é fotos do aquário com as ditas plantas  :Frown: 

O grande inconveniente desta minha solução era mesmo o calor gerado pelos 90 Leds... e o preço que aquilo ficava!
Se eu quizesse encher uma velha calha DYMAX de 1,20m... até me doia a barriga com o valor... e depois ainda tinha que tirar o calor do interior da calha... talvez com uma ventoinha em cada extremo.

Actualmente já existem soluções mais eficientes  :SbRiche: 
Talvez tente de novo algo a leds  :Big Grin:

----------


## Francisco Ferreira

Boa Noite pessoal!

como estou para montar um aquario com 55 comp X 35 fundo X 50 Alt e fiquei curioso neste tipo de iluminação com lds. 
Sera que existem para aquarios de agua doce? 
Onde poderei comprar uma ja completa ?

Cumps e parabens pelos vossos topicos estao  5 estrelas!!! :yb677: 

Francisco

----------

